# Euskara: Happy Valentines Day



## darrensmith22

I hope someone can help me...I want to send a Valentines Card to a Basque friend. I'd love to be able to say 'Happy Valentines Day' or 'be my valentine' or some such in Euskara. Could anyone help me, I can't seem to find a Euskara translation!


----------



## Lurrezko

darrensmith22 said:


> I hope someone can help me...I want to send a Valentines Card to a Basque friend. I'd love to be able to say 'Happy Valentines Day' or 'be my valentine' or some such in Euskara. Could anyone help me, I can't seem to find a Euskara translation!



Welcome to the forums, darrensmith22 

I would say *San Balendin egun on!* or *Maiteminduen egun on!* Let's wait for a native-speaker's confirmation.


----------



## darrensmith22

thank you! thats very helpful


----------



## Agró

Also
*San Balendin egun zoriontsu*!

(but, mind you, we _don't_ say such things)


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> (but, mind you, we _don't_ say such things)



 Egia da. It's true


----------



## crypt

darrensmith22 said:


> I hope someone can help me...I want to send a Valentines Card to a Basque friend. I'd love to be able to say 'Happy Valentines Day' or 'be my valentine' or some such in Euskara. Could anyone help me, I can't seem to find a Euskara translation!


As mentioned above, they don't really say such things in Basque because Valentine's Day is not part of Basque (or Spanish) culture. Also, there is no standard formula in Basque for saying "Happy X Day", so anything you come up with is going to sound a bit contrived really. If I had to do it, I would probably write "San Valentin zoriontsua izan", literally "Have a happy Saint Valentine" ("Balendin" would be the correct spelling in modern standardised Basque, but it's really just a Basquification of the Spanish spelling, which is more commonly used). Maybe could write something like this in the card instead :

Badakit Euskal Herrian egun hau ez dela ospatzen, berez ingelesez galdetuko dizut: "Will you be my Valentine?", niretzat neska berezia zarelako.

I know this day isn't celebrated in the Basque Country, so I'll ask you in English: "Will you be my Valentine?", because for me you're a special girl.


----------



## Lurrezko

crypt said:


> Badakit Euskal Herrian egun hau ez dela ospatzen, berez ingelesez galdetuko dizut: "Will you be my Valentine?", niretzat neska berezia zarelako.
> 
> I know this day isn't celebrated in the Basque Country, so I'll ask you in English: "Will you be my Valentine?", because for me you're a special girl.



Nik ondo deritzot, oso iradokizun zuzena da.
Looks good to me, it's a very apt suggestion.


----------



## darrensmith22

wow you are all so helpful...thank you!


----------

